

SF: Free Opera AT&T Park Friday Night - Puccini's Tosca - gibsonf1
http://sfopera.com/spact/tosca_att_signup.asp
I know it's not exactly Hacker News, but for start up founders needing a distraction or date night at minimal burn rate, here it is.
======
anigbrowl
Mrs Browl and I are also going. The optimal viewing spot is on the lower right
side of the baseball diamond.

------
rms
There is a single pair of $20 tickets left for the actual performance. For
that price I'd take the real thing over the simulcast.

[http://sfopera.com/purchase/tickets/reserve.aspx?performance...](http://sfopera.com/purchase/tickets/reserve.aspx?performanceNumber=2470)

------
chriskelley
Tosca is my favorite opera by far. Saw it again last season in LA, great story
and there are some wonderful solos. Highly recommended if you can get there.

